# Pasta with mackerel, marsala and pine nuts



## Gravy Queen (Oct 8, 2012)

From Nigella Lawsons new book Nigellissima. Tasty and quick to do . I used gluten free pasta .


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice GQ


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you .


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2012)

very nice, gq. 

what kind of mackerel did you use?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

That looks delicious GQ 

Could you use tinned salmon do you think?


----------

